# 97 buick regal does not start



## hicks7013 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have 1997 Buick regal that doesnt turn over, when I turn the key on the dash lights come on but wont turn the motor over, I charged the battery and had the starter checked. Could it be the keyless entry? can you reset it? or what else can I check before I take it to a mechanic?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

If the starter is good, battery is good, then I think it would either be a bad relay, wiring, or it can be an alarm. keyless enrty typically won't do this as far as i know, they don't have the ignition kill stuff, but if it is an alarm (which also operates power locks) then that can do it. 

Really its a 97, unless it was sitting out, left alone for awhile, and doesn't have an igniton kill relay, then it is most likly the starter relay/solenoid (same thing, just different ways of saying i think)

The only way to test that is to chec if it is putting out any energy when it should. I also don't know where this part is on your car, some have it right on the starter, others it is in a different place. 

If it does have an alarm, then you might want to test the solenoid still, and if that is good, test the one of the alarm, they work very much the same, just I think slight differences for the way they have to work. 

I would also look over battery terminals, wires, make sure everything is tight and clean.


----------

